# I've Started a Confidence Building Yahoo Group



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

I firmly believe that healthy self-confidence is key to living a calm and successful life, for sometime I've been thinking of starting a confidence building/support group on Yahoo. I've finally gotten to it....It is called Step By Step: Building Self-Confidence. I hope that over the next weeks/months this will develop as a group that offers encouragement, ideas and support.... 
Please come have a look to see if this might be useful for you.....

AllTheBest 
John Hutton

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/St ... onfidence/


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

first person joined today, I'm starting to put some posts on site about step in effectively developing Confidence......

if you are curious check out at http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/St ... Confidence

Love to have you join us!!!!

AllTheBest; John H


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm signing up!!


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

would be very happy to have you as part of group

there are quite a few people who think it is a really good idea, this is tuesday and 4 people joined today!!!!!! That is 7 of us now!!!

anyone else interested in checking us out?????
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/St ... Confidence


----------

